# got the sl30sh but



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

it came with 2 sets of magnets and no instructions on how to install them...i sure don't want to take it apart and screw it up...can anuone point me to a web site...thanks


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Reel tuning instruction by Neil*

http://neilmackellow.sea-angler.org/reel_tuning.html

This should help.

Sandcrab


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

thank you,thank you, thank you!!!!!!!!! i knew someone could help...


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Slosh 30*

You are gonna love it, good fishing with it...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

rattler, start with the two reds and once you get comfortable you can play with different combos. Me I decided when fishing I like to catch fish VS pick hairdos so I still run both reds. Enjoy,ya picked a great reel.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

hope the tsunami 11' rated 4-10 works as well as i'm sure the reel will...decided not to go w/tica due the eye popping issues...same blank...when i got this one there was another next to it (same model #) but said it was rated 3-8...and was priced $10 more...got any clues on that one...


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Rattler did you mean Magnets or weights ?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

well what ever they are i have 2 reds in...they are deff mags...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

rattler said:


> well what ever they are i have 2 reds in...they are deff mags...


They are the brake blocks. Not magnets.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

they may be breake blocks...but they attract each other...magnetic break blocks??????...i've been playing with the white ones...they act like mags to me...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*brake blocks*

They are friction blocks, they work on centrifigal force, not magnetism, they are plastic(no magnetic properties)


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

ok...what ever they are , this thing throws like a deamon...i need practice times 6...i either hold short or blow up...educated thumb in training...thanks for the help...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

rattler said:


> ok...what ever they are , this thing throws like a deamon...i need practice times 6...i either hold short or blow up...educated thumb in training...thanks for the help...


Dont forget you can adjust the spool tension knob on the right side. Dont tighten too much tho.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

been there, done that...i'm working on it...thanks


----------

